# Your favorite 'natural beekeeping' BLOGS?



## buhbee (Oct 17, 2010)

Not really a blog, but an excellent website/resource for natural beekeeping.

http://www.bushfarms.com/bees.htm

Greg


----------



## stacie (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm a complete newbie, waiting on my first packages to arrive, but some of my best research over the last few years has come from reading http://beekeeperlinda.blogspot.com/.

It would be informative in any case, but the author lives in my area, which makes it an especially good read for me. 

I think she started with a chemical-free approach and is moving toward a treatment-free approach. 

Tangential: I put out a LGO-baited nuc and deep hive body, both with waxed PF-100 frames, and when it was up around 70 degrees the other day, I watched a single honeybee (only the second one I've seen this year) spend about ten minutes checking out the nuc. It was an absolutely amazing feeling.


----------



## hipbee (Sep 11, 2009)

one of my new favorites is SOMDBEEKEEPER.COM both the podcasts and forum are very informative.....also you can post any kind of organic or natural question you want and not get lectured by some old and set in his ways beekeeper about how organic or natural practices dont work


----------



## Omie (Nov 10, 2009)

I kind of like _The Backwards Beekeeper_ blog:
http://beehuman.blogspot.com/


----------



## Tillie (Apr 26, 2006)

Hi stacie,

thanks for the compliment - I enjoy writing my blog. I have never used any treatments and see myself as a "natural beekeeper" with a chemical free approach since with all the pesticides in the world and a 3 mile radius of flying for the bees, we can't say we are organic beekeepers. I also use foundationless frames and am experimenting with top bar hives.

I've had a great time with my blog and it's been going now for five full years - the sixth year begins in April.

Thanks for the mention. I'm honored,

Linda T in Atlanta


----------



## wi_farmgirl (Dec 31, 2009)

Linda I must chime in and say thank you for your blog. I watched and read before I got my first hive. Seeing how you do the crush and stain method was great. 
Also I studied the Bush website. So very helpful, just how I was wanting to do things.
Those are my two favorites.
Michele


----------



## Omie (Nov 10, 2009)

If you are into cooking fresh organic food with local honey, this blog will really inspire you! Lots of good recipes and creative ideas especially about using honey in lots of wonderful ways-
http://redbee.blogspot.com/


----------



## John_Colorado (Dec 10, 2009)

Myself and a friend got into beekeeping last year , and decided to document our experiences in a blog ( see below ) , we are no experts and we have made some mistakes along the way, but we are both firm believers in being proper bee stewards, which involves all natural methods. I think it has some merit. Even if people can learn from our mistakes. Thanks

http://naturalbeekeepingblog.blogspot.com/


----------



## John_Colorado (Dec 10, 2009)

Myself and a friend got into beekeeping last year , and decided to document our experiences in a blog ( see below ) , we are no experts and we have made some mistakes along the way, but we are both firm believers in being proper stewards to our bees, which involves no chemicals and all natural methods. I think it has some merit, even if people can learn from our mistakes. Thanks

http://naturalbeekeepingblog.blogspot.com/


----------



## KiwiMana (Oct 23, 2009)

Hi,

We have a beekeeping blog at Podcast at http://kiwimana.co.nz. 

We are trying to avoid chemical treatments and sticking to organic acid and other IPM methods.

Our blog and podcast is all about how and why we do it.

Some of our favourite nature blogs are:-
http://urbanfarmandbeehives.com
http://biobees.blogspot.co.nz/

Thanks...Gary


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

KiwiMana said:


> We are trying to avoid chemical treatments and sticking to organic acid and other IPM methods.


Isn't that an oxymoron?


----------



## Seymore (May 1, 2009)

Oldtimer said:


> Isn't that an oxymoron?


I get it! An oxymoron is someone who uses oxalic acid!!! Heh heh...


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Ha Ha - I had to think for a couple seconds, but yes, oxy moron. LOL


----------



## Che Guebuddha (Feb 4, 2012)

Newbee blog;
http://cheguebeeapiary.blogspot.se/
Its mine. Hope to see you around 

Che


----------



## KiwiMana (Oct 23, 2009)

Hi,

Welcome Che, yep love your blog been following it for a while. Love your humour.

See ya...Gary


----------

